# Urdu: uncomfortable



## omlick

What is a good word for "uncomfortable" in Urdu.  I have غیر  آرام دہ gair aaraamdah  from the online dictionary.

Thanks


----------



## Faylasoof

omlick said:


> What is a good word for "uncomfortable" in Urdu.  I have غیر  آرام دہ gair aaraamdah  from the online dictionary.
> 
> Thanks



Yes, we do use غیر  آرام دہ _g*h*ayr aaraamd*e*h_ but  بے چین _be chayn_ is also good for <_uncomfortable_>!


----------



## akak

omlick said:


> What is a good word for "uncomfortable" in Urdu. I have غیر آرام دہ gair aaraamdah from the online dictionary.
> 
> Thanks


 
_takleef-deh_ also comes to mind


----------



## panjabigator

How about نا راحت?


----------



## Birdcall

I would say bechain or beaaraamdeh (maybe this is preferred in India over ghair aaraamdeh, which I've never heard). The more (clearly) Hindi version would be asukhad (sukhad meaning comfortable or pleasurable)


----------



## omlick

Birdcall said:


> I would say bechain or beaaraamdeh (maybe this is preferred in India over ghair aaraamdeh, which I've never heard). The more (clearly) Hindi version would be asukhad (sukhad meaning comfortable or pleasurable)


 
For Hindi I ran into this word "अटपटा"   have you ever heard of it?  It seems like a literary word.


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> How about نا راحت?


  Yes!
All of these:
 غَیر آرام دہ _ghayr aaraam deh_ / تَکلیف دہ _takliif deh_ / نا راحت_ naaraaHat_ / نا آرام_ naa aaraam_ / بے آرام _be aaraam_ / بے چین_ be chayn_ 

Even words like these in _some_ context: _pariishaan  kun_ پَریشان  کُن / _shaaq _شاق / _muta3azzir_ متعذر= distressful /  arduous / very uncomfortable or unpleasant.  

Some used in the compounds, e.g.
_muta3azzir  ul  3ubuur_مُتَعَذِرُالْعُبُور  - used for, say, a particularly uncomfortable or unpleasent journey / experience in life. Same way as دُشوار  گزار_ dushwaar guzaar_ is used.

The exact choice may depend on what we are really trying to say.  

Omlick, do you have a specific context in mind?





omlick said:


> For Hindi I ran into this word "अटपटा"   have you ever heard of it?  It  seems like a literary word.



I thought अटपटा meant more like _strange _rather than _uncomfortable_?


----------



## omlick

Faylasoof said:


> Yes!
> All of these:
> غَیر آرام دہ _ghayr aaraam deh_ / تَکلیف دہ _takliif deh_ / نا راحت_ naaraaHat_ / نا آرام_ naa aaraam_ / بے آرام _be aaraam_ / بے چین_ be chayn_
> 
> Even words like these in _some_ context: _pariishaan kun_ پَریشان کُن / _shaaq _شاق / _muta3azzir_ متعذر= distressful / arduous / very uncomfortable or unpleasant.
> 
> Some used in the compounds, e.g.
> _muta3azzir ul 3ubuur_مُتَعَذِرُالْعُبُور - used for, say, a particularly uncomfortable or unpleasent journey / experience in life. Same way as دُشوار گزار_ dushwaar guzaar_ is used.
> 
> The exact choice may depend on what we are really trying to say.
> 
> Omlick, do you have a specific context in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought अटपटा meant more like _strange _rather than _uncomfortable_?


 
Yes, I have a context.  If you want to say something like:  I don't feel comfortable in big crowds.

shukriyah


----------



## akak

omlick said:


> Yes, I have a context. If you want to say something like: I don't feel comfortable in big crowds.
> 
> shukriyah


 
I think be chain would be best for that - _mujhe bheeR-bhaaR mein bechaini hoti hai - _or _bechain ho jata/jati hoon_


Re_: _अटपटा - I've always understood to mean something like incongrous, misfit, etc


----------



## Faylasoof

akak said:


> I think be chain would be best for that - _mujhe bheeR-bhaaR mein bechaini hoti hai - _or _bechain ho jata/jati hoon_


  Precisely! Of course instead of _bheeR / bhiiR_ we can also use majma3 مجمع here:

  مجھے مجمعے میں بے چینی ہوتی ہے
_mujhe majm3e mei.n be chaynii hotii hai_

If it is a very large crowd, then we can also use جم غفير _jamm-e-ghafiir_ = vast milling crowd! 



akak said:


> Re_: _अटपटा - I've always understood to mean something like incongrous, misfit, etc


 You could well be right! Mine was just a guess! I don't know if it really can be used to mean _uncomfortable_.


----------



## LordAeneas

One thing I would like to point out here is that غیر  آرام دہ (gair  aaraamdah) is an object which doesn't provide much comfort so it is an  uncomfortable object. 

Whereas, (bay chayn) بے چین is an individual who isn't feeling right but  still artistically a writer may choose to say بے چین کرسی to say an  uncomfortable chair but still it's unconventional.

I haven't heard نا راحت (na rahat) in the noun form much but نا راحتی کا احساس is more frequently.

In my experience غیر آرام دہ (gair aaraamdeh) appear more frequently than بے آرام دہ (bay aaraamdeh).

Following are other popular alternatives:

مجھے بھیڑ بھاڑ میں الجھن ہوتی ہے
(mujhay bheeR bhaaR mai(n) uljhan hoti hai)


مجھے بھیڑ بھاڑ میں پریشانی ہوتی ہے
(mujhay bheeR bhaaR mai(n) parishaani hoti hai)


مجھے بھیڑ بھاڑ میں بے آرامی/ناراحتی ہوتی ہے
(mujhay bheeR bhaaR mai(n) bay aaraami/ naa raahati hoti hai)


مجھے بھیڑ بھاڑ میں بے آرامی/ناراحتی کا احساس ہوتا ہے
(mujhay bheeR bhaaR mai(n) bay aaraami/ naa raahati ka ehsaas hota hai)

میں بھیڑ بھاڑ میں بے آرام/ عاجز ہوتا ہوں 
(mujhay bheeR bhaaR mai(n) bay aaraam/ aajiz ka hota hoo(n))

Also, please note there could be contextual difference is some of the vocabulary provided here.


----------



## Faylasoof

> One thing I would like to point out here is that غیر آرام دہ (gair aaraamdah) is an object which doesn't provide much comfort so it is an uncomfortable object.


  Not true! A journey, which is not a physical object, can be described as غیر آرام دہ _ghair aaraamd*e*h_.


> Whereas, (bay chayn) بے چین is an individual who isn't feeling right but still artistically a writer may choose to say بے چین کرسی to say an uncomfortable chair but still it's unconventional.


 I disagree with this too! True, a person can be _be chayn_ (= restless / feeling uncomfortable), but so can a physical object. It is perfectly idiomatic to use the expression بے چین کرسی _be chayn kursi_ = an uncomfortable chair, بے چین بستر _be chayn bistar _= uncomfortable bed, etc. 


> I haven't heard نا راحت (na rahat) in the noun form much but نا راحتی کا احساس is more frequently.


It is used as an adjective, just like ناخوش _naa xush_! We can also use it in verbs: ناراحت  ہونا \ كرنا  or  ناراحت ثابت ہو نا 

یہ ہجوم \ جم غفیر میرے لئے ناراحت ثابت ہو گا
_yeh hujuum / jamm-e-ghafiir mere liye naa raahit thabit ho gaa_

This huge mob will prove uncomfortable / uneasy / for me. 



> In my experience غیر آرام دہ (gair aaraamdeh) appear more frequently than بے آرام دہ (bay aaraamdeh).



I agree! غیر آرام دہ _ghayr aaraamdeh_ is much more frequent.


----------



## LordAeneas

> I disagree with this too! True, a person can be _be chayn_  (= restless / feeling uncomfortable), but so can a physical object. It  is perfectly idiomatic to use the expression بے چین کرسی _be chayn kursi_ = an uncomfortable chair, بے چین بستر _be chayn bistar _= uncomfortable bed, etc.



I have came across such expressions in books, but in speech only rarely.



> Not true! A journey, which is not a physical object, can be described as غیر آرام دہ _ghair aaraamd*e*h_.



Agreed. My comment wasn't aptly worded but I was not speaking generally. 

Basically, I was trying to point out the different nature of the words غیر  آرام دہ _(g*h*ayr aaraamd*e*h_), and بے چین _be chayn_, so that nobody may end up confusing them together. 

Without a distinction between the object/person causing the paining and  the one feeling the pain, anyone reading following two comments can  easily end up making a sentence like: 

mai.n bheeR bhaaR mai.n ghair aaraamdeh/ takliif deh hota hoon



> Yes, we do use غیر  آرام دہ _g*h*ayr aaraamd*e*h_ but  بے چین _be chayn_ is also good for <_uncomfortable_>!





> Yes, I have a context.  If you want to say something like:  I don't feel comfortable in big crowds.


----------



## Faylasoof

LordAeneas said:


> I have came across such expressions in books, but in speech only rarely.
> 
> Quote:
> I disagree with this too! True, a person can be _be chayn_  (=  restless / feeling uncomfortable), but so can a physical object. It  is  perfectly idiomatic to use the expression بے چین کرسی _be chayn kursi_ = an uncomfortable chair, بے چین بستر _be chayn bistar _= uncomfortable bed, etc.
> I have came across such expressions in books, but in speech only rarely.


 I'm a bit surprised by your claim LA! We use these forms all the time!I remember hearing them in Karachi too when we were living there.


----------



## LordAeneas

It is getting more and more interesting by the time. 

بے چین کرسی/ بستر   I will talk to people around me to try gauging its  usage but personally I don't hear it much and I can't help smiling when I  do. I am afraid, I may induce a strong reaction when I will let you in  to the secret that I see a clear image of a chair frowning in my head.  Ironically, بے  آرام  کرسی/ بستر doesn't evoke such feelings. 

I think, in my case it usage might have yielded to other frequent used alternatives.

Let me put all the expressions according to their frequency as I see it:

غیر آرام دہ کرسی/بستر
تَکلیف دہ کرسی/بستر
بے آرام (دہ) کرسی/بستر
 بے چین کرسی/بستر

Some more alternatives:

بے قرارہونا (bay qaraar hona) = to become restless - to long for sth, to lose one's peace of mind

بے سکون ہونا (bay sukoon hona) = to lose one's peace of mind, to feel  tired/ weary, (of a place/ environment/ feeling) agonizing,  pain-inducing



بے مزہ ہونا (bay maza hona) = to lose the fun of sth - to feel annoyed


----------



## Faylasoof

LordAeneas said:


> It is getting more and more interesting by the time.
> 
> بے چین کرسی/ بستر   I will talk to people around me to try gauging its  usage but personally I don't hear it much and I can't help smiling when I  do. I am afraid, I may induce a strong reaction when I will let you in  to the secret that I see a clear image of a chair frowning in my head.  Ironically, بے  آرام  کرسی/ بستر doesn't evoke such feelings.


 The way you need to look at it is this. We use بے چین  both in an intransitive and  a causative verbal from! So when we say بے چین کرسی/ بستر  - and this is standard Lakhnavi Urdu(!) - we mean that _we_ _don't get_ چین out of it , i.e. _we feel uncomfortable_. The chair etc. is causing us بے  چینی _be chaynii _= discomfort.

As inanimate objects, chair, bed etc. obviously can't have feelings - even Lakhnavi chairs and beds!


----------



## Birdcall

It must be regional. To me a bechain kursii sounds odd, but I would understand it. beaaraam kursii would sound the most natural to me. (I take back earlier what I said about be-aaraamdeh sounding the most natural to me.)


----------



## Faylasoof

Birdcall said:


> It must be regional. To me a bechain kursii sounds odd, but I would understand it. beaaraam kursii would sound the most natural to me. (I take back earlier what I said about be-aaraamdeh sounding the most natural to me.)



Don't know how big a region we are talking about since it was not just from my elders (Lakhnaviis) that I heard _be chayn kursii / bistar_ but also from those further away including Dehlavi Urduphones (puraanii Dilliwaale Urdugoyaan). 

BTW, the Urdu poet Josh Malihabadi (جوش ملیح آبادی , real name Shabbir Hasan Khan شبیر حسن خان), was a frequent visitor to our house. I heard it from him too!


----------

